# se me hizo



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me pueden decir si "Se me hizo muy interesante" es como "Me pareció muy interesante" por favor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## JeRoVe

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si "Se me hizo muy interesante" es como "Me pareció muy interesante" por favor?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Creo que sí, ese sería el sentido.


----------



## dexterciyo

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si "Se me hizo muy interesante" es como "Me pareció muy interesante" por favor?
> 
> Muchas gracias



_Perfect!_


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a los dos

Saludos


----------



## chicanul

"Se me hace que" is a colloquial way of saying "Me parece que..."...I know "se me hace" is used a lot in Mexico, I don't know about the other Spanish speaking countries....


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Regards


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Y se diría "Se me hace muy interesante/me parece muy interesante que diga...?

¿Es común en otros países el uso de "se me hace..."?

Muchas gracias


----------



## café olé

Yo diría que la construcción "*se me hace + adjetivo*" se emplea (siempre) con una valoración negativa:

La película se me hizo larga, pesada, aburrida.... 

Creo que "la fiesta se me hizo divertida" o "el libro se me hizo interesante"... suenan un poco raro. (Se diría la fiesta me resultó divertida, el libro me resultó interesante).


La construcción "*se me hace que*" sí se emplea como sinónimo de "me parece que", pero no es de uso muy frecuente en España, tal vez en América ("se me hace que" = "se me figura que").

A ver qué opinan otros...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola a toods:



> Yo diría que la construcción "*se me hace + adjetivo*" se emplea (siempre) con una valoración negativa:


 
En Latinoamérica no siempre es así, ¿verdad? "Se me hace+adjetivo" es sinónimo de "me parece+adjetivo" y la última no tiene ningún valor negatino, ¿no? 

Se me hace interesante que diga...=Me parece interesante que diga...

¿O me equivoco?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina usamos más bien: "Se me hace que la reunión/película/conferencia puede ser interesante" (señalando una posibilidad).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## javier8907

Uy Rayines, esto último es más de lo que mis oídos españoles podrían soportar. Todavía "se me antoja" (y esto último sonaría raro, o por lo menos argentino)...

"Se me hace" aquí sí que se utiliza sobre todo como ha dicho cafe olé, pero no es exactamente connotación negativa, por ejemplo, yo no diría nunca "la película se me ha hecho mala". Sí "se me ha hecho pesada", larga, aburrida, insoportable pero también corta (probablemente en el sentido de que te habría gustado seguir viendo más), o interesante. No sé muy bien cuál es la diferencia con "me ha parecido" (que también es perfecta para uso coloquial, por lo menos aquí), pero existe, y me aventuro a decir que más o menos introduce un resumen de lo que te ha parecido  la película (podría ser conferencia o lo que sea) durante la proyección, mientras que "me ha parecido" (tal vez) indica una especie de pequeña reflexión al final. No lo sé.


----------



## mhp

javier8907 said:


> Uy Rayines, esto último es más de lo que mis oídos españoles podrían soportar.



 ¿Te refieres a «se me hace que la película puede ser interesante»?


----------



## Rayines

javier8907 said:


> Uy Rayines, esto último es más de lo que mis oídos españoles podrían soportar. Todavía "se me antoja" (y esto último sonaría raro, o por lo menos argentino)...


Estimado Javier: para participar en estos foros, tus oídos van a tener que -más que soportar-*tolerar*- en altísimo grado, porque fijate que esa es la base de este foro que, de otra manera, se convertiría en una verdadera torre de Babel. Aquí se trata de dar opiniones y respetar las de los demás. No se trata de "soportar" la forma en que las distintas naciones se expresan, sino de apreciar esas diferencias, y, en todo caso la diversidad con que los seres humanos utilizan el lenguaje. 
Con respecto a la expresión "se me hace que", efectivamente en el Banco de Datos de la RAE aparece en ejemplos correspondientes a Venezuela, Costa Rica, Mexico, Argentina, Guatemala, pero no a España. Infiero que allí no se utiliza.
En cambio "se me antoja que" nunca la diría argentina. Se me hace bien española (de hecho en el Banco de Datos aparece casi sólo en publicaciones de España).
¡Pero la acepto, la tolero, y ya que estamos, hasta me hace cierta gracia!


----------



## hfpardue

Para dar un paso adelante en el conocimiento de los varios usos de "Se + me + hace...", voy a hablar con los chilenos para ver qué dicen en este país. Una vez que tenga claridad sobre todo esto, les daré a conocer mis descubrimientos. Reconozco que lo que dicen ellos no es la línea que corre, pero pienso que sirve de algo. Mientras tanto, sigamos abordando las discrepancias en beneficio de todos.


----------



## la zarzamora

café olé said:


> Yo diría que la construcción "*se me hace + adjetivo*" se emplea (siempre) con una valoración negativa:
> 
> La película se me hizo larga, pesada, aburrida....
> 
> Creo que "la fiesta se me hizo divertida" o "el libro se me hizo interesante"... suenan un poco raro. (Se diría la fiesta me resultó divertida, el libro me resultó interesante).
> 
> 
> La construcción "*se me hace que*" sí se emplea como sinónimo de "me parece que", pero no es de uso muy frecuente en España, tal vez en América ("se me hace que" = "se me figura que").
> 
> A ver qué opinan otros...


 
en Argentina "se me hace que" suena muy mal salvo en los ejemplos que, de manera acertadisima, escribio cafe ole.


----------



## Rayines

Dos argentinas, dos opiniones totalmente distintas.


----------



## mhp

He aquí unos ejemplos de mi diccionario Oxford:

(dar la impresión de) (+ me/te/le etc) 
*se me hace que aquí pasa algo raro*
 I get the feeling o impression that something strange is going on around here; 

*se me hace que va a llover*
 I think o I have a feeling it's going to rain; 

*se me hace que esta vez vas a tener suerte*
 something tells me o I have a feeling (that) this time you're going to be lucky


----------



## ganii18

totalmente de acuerdo con zarzamora ... en Argentina es muy raro usar el "se me hizo" o "se me hace" como sinonimo de me parece ..... yo al menos cuando lo uso, siempre es bajo una connotacion negativa, tal como dijo cafe ole

ej: el tren llego con dos horas de atraso, la espera se me hizo eterna.

chocolate lover, me parece o se te esta haciendo muy complicado esto ??


----------



## javier8907

Rayines said:


> Aquí se trata de dar opiniones y respetar las de los demás. No se trata de "soportar" la forma en que las distintas naciones se expresan, sino de apreciar esas diferencias, y, en todo caso la diversidad con que los seres humanos utilizan el lenguaje.


 
Parece que no ha habido comprensión, lo único que quería decir era irónicamente (por eso "Uy...") que aquí en España no lo he oído nunca y que a mí (y creo que a cualquiera de por estos lares, al menos de mi región) me suena mal. No intentaba criticar la forma de hablar de otros lugares, no faltaba más; simplemente decía que a mis oídos *españoles* (recalcando la diferencia regional) les chirriaba bastante.

En cuanto a lo de "se me antoja", no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca a ningún español (otra cosa es verlo escrito), aún más, juraría habérselo oído a alguien argentino, pero claro, tampoco puedo estar seguro. Lo que sí sé es que si me lo imagino en voz alta tiene que ser con algún acento americano.

Para decir coloquialmente "se me hace" en el sentido de que apuestas por una posibilidad ("se me hace que va a llover"), yo diría, por ejemplo, "me da".

Otra cosa, los que defendéis el uso único de la connotación negativa, ¿qué os parecen _"La espera se me hizo corta."_ y _"La charla se me hizo muy amena."_?


----------



## Fernita

Rayines said:


> En Argentina usamos más bien: "Se me hace que la reunión/película/conferencia puede ser interesante" (señalando una posibilidad).


 
De acuerdo con Rayines.
Creo que algunos foreros están confundiendo el uso de: "Se me hace + adjetivo", con el uso de "Se me hace *que..." *como ya lo ha explicado Rayines perfectamente, para señalar *una posibilidad*.

*Se me hace cansador* tener que repetir que hay que mantener los buenos modales, pero *se me hace (me parece) que* es necesario para que la gente aprenda.

*Se me hizo divertido* entretener a los niños aunque *se me hace que* no lo volveré a hacer. En este caso, el uso de *se me hizo divertido... *a mi entender, implica que *no es lo que esperaba que sucediera*, pero a pesar de eso, se volvió divertido.
El libro *se me hizo interesante*... para mí significa que *no esperaba* que lo fuera, pero finalmente se me hizo interesante, se volvió interesante.


----------



## Mate

A mí se me hace cuento que empezó Buenos Aires:
      La juzgo tan eterna como el agua y el aire.

Fundación mística de Buenos Aires,  J.L. Borges


Tal parece que Borges también lo está diciendo como una posibilidad, como algo que le parece casi mentira, que se le hace casi irreal. 

Sin connotaciones positivas ni de las otras.​


----------



## la zarzamora

Mateamargo said:


> A mí _se me hace_ cuento que empezó Buenos Aires:
> La juzgo tan eterna como el agua y el aire.
> 
> 
> Fundación mística de Buenos Aires,
> J.L. Borges
> 
> 
> Tal parece que Borges también lo está diciendo como una posibilidad, como algo que le parece casi mentira, que se le hace casi irreal.​
> 
> 
> Sin connotaciones positivas ni de las otras.​
> ​





no vale... Borges era un gran inventor de palabras y de frases. y enfatizo inventor.​


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
Also in Colombia, "se me hizo" it means "It seemed to me [that]..." or "I had the feeling [that]..." or "I suspected [that]...", etc., like in these examples (using other tenses):

_Se me hizo que_ me robarían en el bus y escondí el dinero en mis calzoncillos.
I had a feeling that I would be robbed in the bus and so I hide the money in my underwear.

_Se me hace que_ estás enferma.
I suspect you are sick.

Ya _se me hacía muy raro_ que aún no hubieras llegado. _<- "Se me hace" + adjective _
I started to think it was very rare that you had not arrived yet.

...Y la espera _se me hizo eterna_. _<- "Se me hace" + adjective _
...And the wait seemed to be endless to me.

But it's mostly a colloquial expression.

Bye


----------



## hfpardue

Búkarus said:


> Hi!
> Also in Colombia, "se me hizo" it means "It seemed to me [that]..." or "I had the feeling [that]..." or "I suspected [that]...", etc., like in these examples (using other tenses):
> 
> _Se me hizo que_ me robarían en el bus y escondí el dinero en mis calzoncillos.
> I had a feeling that I would be robbed in* (on) ["in" también es correcto, pero me suena mejor "on"]* the bus and so I hide *(hid)* the money in my underwear.
> 
> _Se me hace que_ estás enferma.
> I suspect you are sick. *Esto suena como Sherlock Holmes. ¿Suena así en español?*
> 
> Ya _se me hacía muy raro_ que aún no hubieras llegado. _<- "Se me hace" + adjective _
> I started to think it was very rare  *(odd/strange/weird)* that you had not arrived yet. *Este es un asunto estilístico. Me suenan mejor las opciones que te ofrezco.*
> 
> ...Y la espera _se me hizo eterna_. _<- "Se me hace" + adjective _
> ...And the wait seemed to be endless to me. *Esto es solamente mi preferencia personal. Lo que escribiste es gramaticalmente correcto.*
> 
> But it's mostly a colloquial expression.
> 
> Bye


 
Ya que en tu firma pides ayuda en tu inglés, te corrijo en rojo unas cosas. Algunos de mis comentarios sólo tratan de estilo. Escribiste bien en inglés.


----------



## Búkarus

hfpardue said:


> Ya que en tu firma pides ayuda en tu inglés, te corrijo en rojo unas cosas. Algunos de mis comentarios sólo tratan de estilo. Escribiste bien en inglés.


Hi,
I really appreciate that! Thank you!
_Se me hace que aún tengo bastante por aprender._
Bye


----------



## mhp

la zarzamora said:


> no vale... Borges era un gran inventor de palabras y de frases. y enfatizo inventor.



 Pues, yo todavía estoy asimilando este comentario.


----------



## Mate

Con esta obviedad me voy un poco del tema, pero todas las palabras que hoy usamos no se han inventado a sí mismas sino que han sido inventadas en algún momento por alguien. Alguien que sintió la necesidad de expresar algo. Y se me hace que seguirá siendo así.


----------



## Fernita

mhp said:


> Pues, yo todavía estoy asimilando este comentario.


 
A mí también *se me hace muy difícil* asimilarlo.



Mateamargo said:


> Con esta obviedad me voy un poco del tema, pero todas las palabras que hoy usamos no se han inventado a sí mismas sino que han sido inventadas en algún momento por alguien. Alguien que sintió la necesidad de expresar algo. Y se me hace que seguirá siendo así.


 
*Se me hace increíble* pensar que las palabras se inventen a sí mismas.
No sólo Borges lo ha utilizado sino varios escritores. 
Por otro lado, no es que me parezca que la gente lo utilice sino que estoy segura de que es así. *Se me hace que* hay diferencias de uso según los países.

Lamento si sólo ocurre en la Argentina, pero *se me hace que* en otros países también.
Por lo tanto:
Volviendo al tema original:
*Se me hace que... = Me parece que...*
*Se me hizo interesante/desagradable/pesado/corto/etc. = Se me volvió/tornó interesante.... *

De acuerdo con mhp, Rayines y Mate.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## la zarzamora

Fernita said:


> A mí también *se me hace muy difícil* asimilarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Se me hace increíble* pensar que las palabras se inventen a sí mismas.
> No sólo Borges lo ha utilizado sino varios escritores.
> Por otro lado, no es que me parezca que la gente lo utilice sino que estoy segura de que es así. *Se me hace que* hay diferencias de uso según los países.
> 
> Lamento si sólo ocurre en la Argentina, pero *se me hace que* en otros países también.
> Por lo tanto:
> Volviendo al tema original:
> *Se me hace que... = Me parece que...*
> *Se me hizo interesante/desagradable/pesado/corto/etc. = Se me volvió/tornó interesante.... *
> 
> De acuerdo con mhp, Rayines y Mate.


 
me parece estupendo que se inventen palabras. lo que quise decir cuando me referi (no, no puedo poner los acentos ni con la ayuda que me dieron. no se que pasa) a la cita de Borges es que me parecia que el termino o frase todavia no estaba aceptado en cuanto al uso.


----------



## hfpardue

Fernita said:


> A mí también *se me hace muy difícil* asimilarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> *Se me hace increíble* pensar que las palabras se inventen a sí mismas.
> No sólo Borges lo ha utilizado sino varios escritores.
> Por otro lado, no es que me parezca que la gente lo utilice sino que estoy segura de que es así. *Se me hace que* hay diferencias de uso según los países.
> 
> Lamento si sólo ocurre en la Argentina, pero *se me hace que* en otros países también.
> Por lo tanto:
> Volviendo al tema original:
> *Se me hace que... = Me parece que...*
> *Se me hizo interesante/desagradable/pesado/corto/etc. = Se me volvió/tornó interesante.... *
> 
> De acuerdo con mhp, Rayines y Mate.


 
Esto siempre me hace sonreír, lo de poner el artículo antes de Argentina. Dices "ocurre en *la *Argentina".  Me hace querer decir "En *la *España parece que hablan de otra manera y en *el *Chile es totalmente diferente. ¿Cómo hablarán en *la* Nicaragua?" aunque sé que España, Chile, y Nicaragua no se escriben con artículo.

Bueno, no quiero cambiar el tema de la discusión. Me parece que todo lo que ha dicho Fernita puede aplicarse a Chile también. No creo que sus frases sólo ocurran en Argentina. En Chile no me suenan extrañas.


----------



## Fernita

hfpardue said:


> Esto siempre me hace sonreír, lo de poner el artículo antes de Argentina. Dices "ocurre en *la *Argentina".  Me hace querer decir "En *la *España parece que hablan de otra manera y en *el *Chile es totalmente diferente. ¿Cómo hablarán en *la* Nicaragua?" aunque sé que España, Chile, y Nicaragua no se escriben con artículo.
> 
> Bueno, no quiero cambiar el tema de la discusión. Me parece que todo lo que ha dicho Fernita puede aplicarse a Chile también. No creo que sus frases sólo ocurran en Argentina. En Chile no me suenan extrañas.


 
Me alegra saber que en Chile también puede aplicarse lo que expliqué anteriormente.

Nota: con respecto al uso de "*la* Argentina", te comento que se puede o no usar el artículo. Lo mismo ocurre con otros países, pero no con todos. *Mira.* 
Saludos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## hfpardue

¿Cómo? Nunca dije que "la Argentina" fuera incorrecto. Sé que se puede usar, por eso sólo mencioné España, Chile y Nicaragua. Dije que me hacía sonreír, no que fuera incorrecto. Cuando puse *La *España*, El *Chile y* la *Nicaragua lo hice porque en contextos poéticos a veces España es femenina, y Chile termina con *e *y Nicaragua con *a*. Pero fue una broma. Para que sepas, fuera de Argentina, "*la *Argentina" no se usa tanto. Incluso aquí muchos se ríen cuando alguien lo dice.


----------



## Fernita

*Se me hace que* este debate debería estar en otro hilo.

De todas maneras,* se me hace necesario* recordar lo siguiente:
Hay países o lugares del mundo que son conocidos anteponiéndoles el artículo. En castellano es correcto decir: la Argentina, el Perú, el Brasil, la India, etc.
Mira lo que dice la última edición del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española sobre los siguientes gentilicios:

argentino, na.
1. adj. Natural de la Argentina. U. t. c. s.

brasileño, ña.
1. adj. Natural del Brasil. U. t. c. s.

uruguayo, ya.
1. adj. Natural del Uruguay. U. t. c. s.

chileno, na.
1. adj. Natural de Chile. U. t. c. s.

indio, dia.
1. adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.

español, la.
1. adj. Natural de España. U. t. c. s.

peruano, na.
1. adj. Natural del Perú. U. t. c. s.

mexicano, na.
1. adj. Natural de México. U. t. c. s.

iraquí.
1. adj. Natural de Iraq. U. t. c. s.

francés, sa.
1. adj. Natural de Francia. U. t. c. s.

Saludos y espero que no les cause tanta risa, ya que la RAE lo explica perfectamente.


----------

